# Reloj con NE555 y 4017



## Juan de dios (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola,
quiero hacer un reloj con el NE555 y el 4017. Tengo el esquema del "KITT scanner" en el cual hay 10 led's que hacen un barrido en un sentido y luego los 6 led's restantes que hacen un vaivén a partir de los 10 primeros. ¿Cómo podría hacer para conseguir que me haga un barrido en 12 led's, que serían las horas (0-12 am/pm), y si pudiera ser también con otra circular de led's de 60 led's para marcar los minutos o si es más simple y mejor otra circular de 12 led's aunque me los marcase los minutos de 5 en 5 minutos. Sé que la resistencia variable hace variar la velocidad de los led's, por tanto tendría que saber que tipo de resistencia se necesitaría para la velocidad de las horas y otra resistencia para la velocidad de los minutos.
Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola Juan de dios:

Puedes poner varios 4017 en cascada para seguir con la cuenta de los leds que necesites, aunque un circuito así podría necesitar varios integrados, ya que cada uno sólo tiene 10 salidas.

Otra solución sería utilizar un contador de 4 bits como el 74LS93, y un Demux como el CD4514.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 26, 2007)

En cuanto a la velocidad se puede calcular con als fórmulas uqe aparecen en el tutorial del 555 que esta como destacado en este foro.
Suerte
Saludos a todos.


----------



## rey mistico misterio scn (Jun 4, 2009)

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> quiero hacer un reloj con el NE555 y el 4017. Tengo el esquema del "KITT scanner" en el cual hay 10 led's que hacen un barrido en un sentido y luego los 6 led's restantes que hacen un vaivén a partir de los 10 primeros. ¿Cómo podría hacer para conseguir que me haga un barrido en 12 led's, que serían las horas (0-12 am/pm), y si pudiera ser también con otra circular de led's de 60 led's para marcar los minutos o si es más simple y mejor otra circular de 12 led's aunque me los marcase los minutos de 5 en 5 minutos. Sé que la resistencia variable hace variar la velocidad de los led's, por tanto tendría que saber que tipo de resistencia se necesitaría para la velocidad de las horas y otra resistencia para la velocidad de los minutos.
> Gracias.




que tal compañero, me gustaria saber si pudiste hacer el cto que requieres ya que yo tambien deseo hacer uno igual pero ando atorado


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 21, 2009)

Yo hice el astable con 555. y coloque el contador lineal 4017 pero el 4017 no se por que razon , hace como un barrido demasiado rapido,, y si al 4017 le dejo el conductor de entrada de reloj al aire el 4017 se vuelve loco.


----------



## rogerto2 (Dic 21, 2009)

Mira tu problema puede que sea que el 555 un no tenga un duty cicle del 50% y por esoen el tiempo que el 4017 deberia leer un pulso esta leyendo varios y por eso presenta un barrido muy rapido y no a la velocidad a la que la hace el 555 en caso de que tu duty cicle sea del 50% pon una resistencia de 10k en paralelo a la salida del 555 esto es para evitar falsos 1 que hagan contar de mas al 4017 y la razon por la cual el 4017 se vuelve loco cuando le desconectas la entrada de reloj es por que este es muy suceptible a la estatica y esto hace que el integrado haga un barrido aun sin estar conectado el reloj para evitar que se vuelva loco cuando desconectes la entrada de reloj conectala directamente a la tierra de tu circuito asi evitas que se vuelva loco


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 21, 2009)

Yo hice Un diseño Que Nesecito Para un circuito pero del cual nescesito que esta parte me funcione bien. El ideal que hice, no me funcionaba bien.







asi que me puse a acomodar la señal del entra al 4017 hasta que al fin me funcionó bien.






En la entrada de alimentación del 4017 (Pin 16)tiene una resistencia del 8.2K. Por si acaso, porque tengo los led Asi como estan en los esquemas.

Vcc= 15V ó 12V (Tomada de una fuente de Reproductor de DVD).
R1 = 10K (Marrón, Negro, Naranja)
R2 = 12K (Marrón, Rojo, Naranja)
R3 = 470K (Amarillo, Violeta, Amarillo)
R4 = 1.2K (Marrón, Rojo, rojo)
R5 = 1.2K (Marrón, Rojo, Rojo)

Pueden cambiar los valores como ustedes quieran,, porque yo use el "tanteo", para que me pudiera funcionar bien.
Todo está montado en Protoboard.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 21, 2009)

No hace falta la etapa de transistor a la entrada del reloj del 4017. 
El 4017 no tiene la capacidad de corriente para excitar un LED.Deberías colocar un buffer (un par de ULN2003).
Debes colocar a cada LED una resistencia de 1 k (si utilizas 12V).
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola.

La pata 12 (CO) es una salida que no se usa para excitar los LEDs, es la salida de Carry Out.
Para un mayor brillo de los LEDs lo apropiado es que las salidas del 4017 exciten transistores y estos a su vez alimenta los LEDs con un a mayor corriente (20ma típico).
El transistor usado para acoplar las salida del 555 a la entrada reloj del 4017 no es necesario.

En Buscar pon ---- auto increible --- o algo así.
Allí te dejo dos circuitos secuenciales de 12 LEDs y 60 LEDs.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------

